# A video to save a failing marriage



## Gonnabealright (Oct 24, 2013)

Dr. Lee H. Baucom, has a video out there to save a marriage for 49.99$ and says that most mc's have a failure rate of 75%. He has a sales pitch and it sounds like he plays on your emotions of saving your marriage to make a purchase. Has anyone tried this? Is there any truth to it? 
It starts with a survey and then gives an autoscript diagnosis of your relationship. I am skeptical but I want to believe I can fix my marriage. 
He said we need to be a "we" rather then a me. I actually remember telling my stbxw we needed to be a team and I felt like she wasn't on my side. Watch the video and let me know what you think. Yes its a pitch and yes its about 10 minutes long. 
If you bought this or have an opionion please post. 
Heres the link:
How to Survive Affair and Infidelity in Marriage


----------



## carmen ohio (Sep 24, 2012)

Gonnabealright said:


> Dr. Lee H. Baucom, has a video out there to save a marriage for 49.99$ and says that most mc's have a failure rate of 75%. He has a sales pitch and it sounds like he plays on your emotions of saving your marriage to make a purchase. Has anyone tried this? Is there any truth to it?
> It starts with a survey and then gives an autoscript diagnosis of your relationship. I am skeptical but I want to believe I can fix my marriage.
> He said we need to be a "we" rather then a me. I actually remember telling my stbxw we needed to be a team and I felt like she wasn't on my side. Watch the video and let me know what you think. Yes its a pitch and yes its about 10 minutes long.
> If you bought this or have an opionion please post.
> ...


Dear Gonnabealright,

I don't need to watch the video to tell you that it will not help you. Dr. Baucom is correct that, in order to save a marriage, the partners _"need to be a 'we'."_ But that requires both partners to want to be a "we" and, unfortunately, your WW doesn't.

What you and so many BH's who come to TAM/CWI seem not to understand is that there is a difference between _your_ wanting to save your marriage and _her_ wanting to save your marriage. No amount of hoping or wishing on your part is going to change your WW. Neither is some video tape.

From your other thread, it is clear that you and your WW have very different ideas of what marriage is all about. For you, it's commitment and children. For her, its freedom and self-fulfillment. You need to accept that she will never be the wife you want, and move on.

BTW, in one of your previous posts, you wondered why so few people responded to your initial thread. My advice: use line breaks in the future. No one likes to read a thousand word paragraph.


----------



## Gonnabealright (Oct 24, 2013)

carmen ohio said:


> Dear Gonnabealright,
> 
> I don't need to watch the video to tell you that it will not help you. Dr. Baucom is correct that, in order to save a marriage, the partners _"need to be a 'we'."_ But that requires both partners to want to be a "we" and, unfortunately, your WW doesn't.
> 
> ...


I'm using more paragraphs now thanks. Your the second person to complain about it. Thanks for reading it anyway. I am moving on. I just stopped for a moment to watch that video and wondered if they actually worked for anyone. Like I said I tried my best motivational speech with her about being a team and it failed.


----------

